# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2017



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Januar 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur *PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2017* ist ab sofort online -  die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem *4. Januar 2017 am Kiosk und ab 03.01. 18:00 Uhr digital* für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. 
Wir setzen für die Umfrage nun ausschließlich auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 02/2017 [Surveymonkey]<<<

Noch einmal: Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


_edit:
Fehlerteufel: 
• In den Benchmark-Diagrammen des Kaby-Lake-Tests steht beim Core i5-*6*600K (einer der Vergleichs-CPUs) irrtümlich ein Basis-Takt von 3,4 statt 3,5 GHz. Gemessen wurde mit der korrekten Frequenz.
• In den Benchmark-Diagrammen des Kaby-Lake-Tests fehlt die Angabe der Grafikkarte. Dabei handelt es sich um unsere Standard-Karte für CPU-Tests, eine EVGA GTX 980 Ti, per BIOS auf 1.380/3.900 MHz festgesetzt)._


----------



## MDJ (2. Januar 2017)

Die Ausgabe hat mir sehr gut gefallen, besonders die Vorstellung der neuen Mainboards fand ich sehr interessant. Wäre es möglich, ein Screenshot der Lüfterkurven-Einstellung von dem Gigabyte-BIOS zu machen?  Die Lüfterkurve ist ja noch relativ "neu" bei Gigabyte, bisher waren die Fan-Einstellungen ja immer etwas eigen. Schön, dass sie das endlich umgestellt haben.
Habe mal gelesen, dass auch SkyLake-Mainboards mit dem aktuellsten Bios eine Lüfterkurve bekommen haben sollen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen bzw. habt ihr da mal was gehört?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Der Kollege Vogel ist derzeit nicht in der Redaktion - wenn er hier nicht aus seinem Vogelhäuschen aus freiwillig hier reinschaut, müsstest du dich für eine Antwort noch eine Weile gedulden, fürchte ich.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2017)

Ist es nun ein gutes Zeichen, wenn ich enttäuscht feststellen muss, dass die neue Ausgabe digital weiterhin nicht verfügbar ist? Gut für Euch, denn das bedeutet ja, dass ich mich auf die Ausgabe freue...

Allerdings ist es schon schade, dass man als Digital-Abonnent mit solchen Nachteilen kämpfen muss. Auch wenn ihr vielleicht nicht ursächlich die Schuld tragt, aber das ist ja nicht der einzige Nachteil, der einem das digital Lesen verleidet...


----------



## MDJ (3. Januar 2017)

Sollte eigentlich schon online sein. Hab sie gestern Spätnachmittag laden können.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Januar 2017)

Die 02/17? Meines Wissens - und wie im Eingangsposting erwähnt - sollte die ab heute, 18:00 Uhr wegen eines dann fallenden NDAs (nein, es sind nicht direkt die Kaby Lakes) digital verfügbar sein.

@Grestorn:
Wir arbeiten daran, eine für alle Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden (*Customer-Support-Schwafel*) - Ja, ich weiß, ist kacke so. Aber eine Ideallösung gibt es nicht, wenn manch Hersteller darauf besteht, digital nicht vor seinem NDA online zu sein, für die Print-Abonnenten aber eine Ausnahme zu machen bereit ist.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2017)

MDJ schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich schon online sein. Hab sie gestern Spätnachmittag laden können.



nicht auf iOS  Hab die App eben nochmal komplett neu gestartet um sicherzugehen.

Raff, Thilo  oder Carsten... fragt doch mal bitte nach, evtl. hat jemand vergessen den Knopf zu drücken?!

/edit:


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die 02/17? Meines Wissens - und wie im Eingangsposting erwähnt - sollte die ab heute, 18:00 Uhr wegen eines dann fallenden NDAs (nein, es sind nicht direkt die Kaby Lakes) digital verfügbar sein.


Ok... seufz. Dann übe ich mich in Geduld


----------



## Scubaman (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Steam meldet bei mir einen Invalid Procuct Code beim Aktivieren von Lords of the Fallen. Hat noch jemand damit Probleme?

Gruß


----------



## lalaker (3. Januar 2017)

Ja, funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.

Da mein Gaming-PC kein Optische LW mehr hat, habe ich immer die Keys problemlos über Steam aktivieren können. Doch trotz mehrerer Versuche scheint der im Heft befindliche Keys nicht akzeptiert zu werden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Januar 2017)

Wie im Heft beschrieben, muss der abgedruckte Code erst gegen einen Steam-Code auf unserer Website eingetauscht werden:
Pc Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin fur PC-Spieler


----------



## Scubaman (4. Januar 2017)

Danke!

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Januar 2017)

Gern, Hauptsache ihr habt nun Freude an der Vollversion!


----------



## lalaker (4. Januar 2017)

OMG, jetzt muss man selbst da schon das klein Gedruckte lesen 

Man könnte natürlich auch schreiben wlkikiv, aber wenn man es richtig macht, klappt es auch 

Gibt es eine Grund für diese kompliziertere Vorgangsweise?


----------



## Captain_Pizza (4. Januar 2017)

Geiles Heft, das hole ich mir am Stammkiosk. Besonders der Test vom 240hz Monitor interessiert mich. Hab' selbst einen 144hz Monitor. Dieses präzisere Gefühl von hohen FPS beim Aiming in Shootern, wie CS GO, mit hoher Hertzrate beim Monitor - ist einfach megageil (sorry, musste raus).


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Januar 2017)

Auf der Computec-Shop Seite springt mir bei "Meine digitalen Abos" das Cover der 02/2017 entgegen.
Klicke ich aber auf Meine digitale Abos (also den Download-Bereich)  kann ich nur die 01/2017 herunterladen (PDF). Die 02/2017 ist gar nicht aufgeführt


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gern, Hauptsache ihr habt nun Freude an der Vollversion!



Nope, da beide DVDs von meinen Laufwerk*en* nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nope, da beide DVDs von meinen Laufwerk*en* nicht erkannt werden.



Mist. Aber auch in dem Falle kann ich aus der Ferne nur auf das Kleingedruckte verweisen - nämlich die E-Mail an den Support mit dem Wunsch nach Ersatz.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Januar 2017)

Ich fand die Ausgabe auch sehr gut, besonders den Vergleich der VR Systeme. So detailliert und praxisnah habe ich noch nirgendwo die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden PC Lösungen gesehen. Aller erste Sahne! 

Ihr müsst den Artikel irgendwann online stellen. Damit habt ihr einen echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal im Netz. Nach einer gewissen "Print-Leser-Bevorzugs-Karenzzeit" natürlich 

Den Rest fand ich auch gut, wobei natürlich wie immer nur Teile für mich von Interesse sind. Aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache. 

Ich scheine wohl der einzige Wasserkühler-Nutzer zu sein, der auf das Aquacomputer Plug&Cool Schlauchsystem setzt. Ich finde die Superpraktisch und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Auch die Durchlaufmenge passt für mich (knapp 70 l/h). Aber den WaKü-Freaks sind die 6mm wohl zu wenig...


----------



## McZonk (5. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich scheine wohl der einzige Wasserkühler-Nutzer zu sein, der auf das Aquacomputer Plug&Cool Schlauchsystem setzt. Ich finde die Superpraktisch und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Auch die Durchlaufmenge passt für mich (knapp 70 l/h). Aber den WaKü-Freaks sind die 6mm wohl zu wenig...


Damit bin ich vor Dekaden auch mal gestartet  Solange die richtigen Schläuche (PUR = hochsteif) eingesetzt worden sind, war das auch gut zu händeln. Die Zeit hat aber definitiv gezeigt, dass es für Wasser deutlich bessere/sichere Anschlusskonzepte gibt, das zeigt sich auch im AC-Webshop, der inzwischen zahlreiche alternative Anschlüsse und Durchmesser bietet und auch keine Wakü-Komplettsets mehr damit anbietet (so bin ich damals zu den Anschlüssen gekommen). Ich würde es also definitiv nicht mehr als der Standard von Aqua Computer bezeichnen. (das Ganze Thema P&C kommt ja eigentlich aus der Industrie-Pneumatik). Eventuell wäre mal über einen Anschlussvergleichstest nachzudenken, der die P&Cs dann auch mit beinhaltet - hier war der Fokus ja nur Schlauch mit ein paar Anschlüssen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Januar 2017)

Kann ich so unterschreiben:
Zwar ist P&C spätestens in 10/8 keine Leistungsbremse mehr, aber die Handhabung ist anspruchsvoller, die Verlegung von PUR aufwendiger als bei 11/8-PVC-Verschraubungen. Entsprechend gering sind Interesse und Angebot an Legris un Plug & Cool. Ich hatte eine zunehmende Verbreitung im Zuge von Hardtubes erwartet – aber diese Zielgruppe stellt wohl zu hohe Ansprüche an die Optik.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich kann mich nicht über P&C beschweren. Für 90° Winkel gibts diese Führungsschienen und die Verbinder halten bombenfest und bisher absolut dicht. Wieso ist die Handhabung anspruchsvoller?

Die einzige - recht teure - Wasser-Panne, die ich bisher zu beklagen habe, wurde vor Jahren durch einen undichten G1/4 Temperatursensor verursacht - und natürlich auch durch meine eigene Dummheit. Das hat mich seinerzeit zwei GTX 480 gekostet - die ich nun als Schmuckstück bzw. Briefbeschwerer (samt Wakü-SLI Kombi als Stehfuß) auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen habe


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2017)

Weichere Schläuche lassen sich nicht nur deutlich einfacher verlegen (bessere Knickneigung inklusive), sondern die Montage mit Überwurfmutter-Anschluss ist auch gegen seitliche Biegebelastung deutlich sicherer gegen Leckage. Mal ab davon, dass die Montage am Anschluss noch etwas leichter geht. Mach dir doch mal den Jux und vergleiche die Biegeradien deiner 8/6er PUR-Schläuche mit den im Test genannten Größen .


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2017)

In meinem alten System von etwa 2010 hatte ich die üblichen 13/10er Schläuche und hatte trotz der Knickschutzfedern permanent Probleme mit dem Abknicken. Klar, auch kaum Erfahrung usw., möchte ich nicht bestreiten. Dass die Überwurf-Anschlüsse unproblematisch sind, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, da bei den allermeisten Anschlüssen der Schlauch nicht frei drehbar ist. Mal eben abdrehen eines Schraubanschlusses geht also nicht, man muss immer erst den Schlauch abstöpseln. Find ich schon umständlich. 

Ich bin ja kein WaKü Freak, für mich muss das Zeugs funktionieren und wartungsarm sein. Meine Bastelkünste und Ansprüche halten sich ja auch in engen Grenzen und dafür ist das System m.E. ganz gut geeignet. 

So sah dann 2014 mein 980er SLI System aus (inzwischen hab ich kein SLI mehr). Mit P&C ist das problemlos in kürzester Zeit zusammenzustöpseln. Ich fand's deutlich leichter als mit den üblichen 13/10er Schläuchen mit Überwurfmutter-Anschlüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerclon (6. Januar 2017)

_Zum Speichertest_: Interessanter Artikel, speziell das Mischbestückung spürbare Auswirkungen haben kann.
Leider ebenfalls, wenn auch seltener/weniger ausgeprägt, bei 2x4GB + 2x8. Den Artikel 2 Monate früher, und ich hätte vlt. keine 2x8 GB bestellt um sie zu meinen bereits verbauten 2x4 GB dazu zu stecken.
Jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob ich nur die 2x8 einbaue, oder trotzdem auf 24GB gehe. Da ich kaum Speicherintensive-Anwendungen nutze, werde ich wohl nur die 2x 8GB verbauen.

Finde es aber schade das nicht auch Vulkan- und DX12-API getestet wurde. Das diese kaum mit den  ermittelten Ergebnissen vergleichbar sind, wie im Artikel genannt, hätte mich da nicht gestört.
Vlt. in 4-6 Monaten nochmal aufgreifen, wenn dann auch die Engines mit diesen APIs ausgereifter sind?


Der Undervolting-Artikel kam auch recht, hat mich dazu angestoßen dieses Thema doch mal bei meiner 380 anzugehen. Das ich eine ganze Zeit vor mir hergeschoben habe.


----------



## Khabarak (7. Januar 2017)

Ihr habt einen interessanten Artikel zu Verschlüsselung abgeliefert.
Leider habt ihr dabei das einzige Tool übersehen, das für USB Sticks weder Installation, noch Admin Rechte braucht: SecurStick von heise.
SecurStick | heise Download
http://www.withopf.com/tools/securstick/

Das Tool gibt es seit etwas über 6 Jahren und basierte damals auf Truecrypt. Ich hab aktuell nicht nachverfolgt, ob die Basis auf Veracrypt geändert wurde.
Jedenfalls nutze ich es seit diversen Jahren auf meinen beruflichen USB Sticks.

Edit: Formulierung zu den Adminrechten leicht überarbeitet.


----------



## Waupee (8. Januar 2017)

So mal ein bißchen Kritik üben mein Lieber Herr Stöwer 

Erst die Gehäuse auf Seite 70 Testen und dann auf Seite 106 im Kommentar schreiben das 3x der Gehäuse keine Einbau Möglichkeiten für DVD / Blu-Ray - Laufwerke haben da sind sie nicht der einzige der noch auf Datenträger setzt.

Mein `Big - Tower  von Chieftec hat auch schon 15 - 16 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich lese deshalb immer die Gehäuse - Tests da ich doch schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein neues Gehäuse zuzulegen.

Warum wird dann im Test der Gehäuse nicht schon erwähnt das es keine Einbaumöglichkeiten für DVD / Blu-Ray Laufwerke gibt, hätte ich jetzt nicht den Kommentar gelesen (Ich lese eh immer das komplette Heft )

wäre mir das garnicht aufgefallen.

Wäre es möglich sowas im nächsten Gehäuse - Test in der Testtabelle anzumerken, ich denke mal wir beide dürften nicht die einzigen sein die noch auf DVD - Blu Ray Laufwerke setzen.


----------



## rolli (8. Januar 2017)

Das Heft 02/2017 hat mir gut gefallen, jedoch möchte ich einen Artikel ganz besonders loben:

Die Betrachtung ab Seite 88 von Sinn und Unsinn von 120 oder gar 240 Hertz Refreshrate sowie die Zusammenhänge von VSync, VRR, Framelimit und Tearing haben mir sehr gut gefallen.
Ein Fazit ist ja, dass man auch von einer höheren Monitor-Refreshrate profitiert, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht so viel fps liefern kann.
Tearing ist laut dem Artikel bei 120 Hertz ja nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei einem 60-Hz-Monitor.

Vielen Dank @PGCGH_Manu! 

Da ich seit einigen Jahren ein Triple-Screen-Setup nutze, kommt allerdings eine Monitor-Neuanschaffung nicht so leicht in Frage. 
Hätte ich nur einen Monitor in Verwendung, wäre das schön längst ein Modell mit 120 Hertz und ggf. auch Freesync.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Januar 2017)

Waupee schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich sowas im nächsten Gehäuse - Test in der Testtabelle anzumerken, ich denke mal wir beide dürften nicht die einzigen sein die noch auf DVD - Blu Ray Laufwerke setzen.


Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, steht in der erwähnten Testtabelle auf Seite 76 beim Carbide und beim Project S, dass zwar 3,5- und 2,5-Zoll-Schächte vorhanden sind, aber nichts von 5,25-Zoll-Einbauplätzen. Ja, hätte man explizit als „0× 5,25“ vielleicht noch etwas deutlicher machen können.

Gut „Daumen hoch“, dass du das komplette Heft liest - und danke für deine Anregung.


----------



## Khabarak (9. Januar 2017)

Bei der CPU Kaufberatung ist ein wenig in der Tabelle durcheinander geraten:

Nr 13 + Nr 14 haben im Graph die Farben getauscht.
Der Graph zeigt auch eine Nr 41... Die Tabelle geht aber nur bis 40.
Das waren jetzt nur die auffälligsten Dinge... Keine Ahnung, ob da noch mehr durcheinander gebracht wurde.


----------



## Klutten (9. Januar 2017)

Ich habe in dem Diagramm auch die 34 (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) wie blöd gesucht, bis ich irgendwann gemerkt habe, dass das Diagramm nach oben hin bei ~400€ abgeschnitten ist. Schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn dann auch nur Modelle bis 400€ in der Legende zu finden wären.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Januar 2017)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Bei der CPU Kaufberatung ist ein wenig in der Tabelle durcheinander geraten:
> 
> Nr 13 + Nr 14 haben im Graph die Farben getauscht.
> Der Graph zeigt auch eine Nr 41... Die Tabelle geht aber nur bis 40.
> Das waren jetzt nur die auffälligsten Dinge... Keine Ahnung, ob da noch mehr durcheinander gebracht wurde.


Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis. Soweit ich das sehe, sind das alle Fehler.



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe in dem Diagramm auch die 34 (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) wie blöd gesucht, bis ich irgendwann gemerkt habe, dass das Diagramm nach oben hin bei ~400€ abgeschnitten ist. Schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn dann auch nur Modelle bis 400€ in der Legende zu finden wären.


Nicht nur das Diagramm ist bei 450 Euro abgeschnitten, es steht sogar in der Überschrift des gesamten Kastens. Die teureren Modelle sind aus drei Gründen in der Tabelle mit aufgeführt: Erstens ist es eine Zusatzinfo, die dort nicht das Bild verzerrt, zweitens wäre uns bei Unterlassung vorgeworfen worden, die teuren Intel-CPUs zu unterschlagen um Intel besser dastehen zu lassen. Und drittens wäre dann die Trendlinie auf Basis aller CPUs nicht auf den ersten Blick verständlich.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es sich bei dieser Lösung um den besten Kompromiss handelt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte mich direkt dem post von rolli anschließen. Der Monitorartikel ist klasse, auch das Fazit bezüglich Bildqualität und refreshrate liest sich sehr angenehm. Man hat zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl die getätigten Aussagen wären zu differenziert, oder gar diplomatisch gewählt. 

Zum ganzen Heft möchte ich euch sogar beglückwünschen! Ich weiß nicht ob ihr durch den Druck, oder aber das Weihnachtgefühl beflügelt wurdet, aber dies ist eine der besten Ausgaben der letzten Jahre. Alles liest sich entspannt und kundennah. Gerade so als ob man einen Kumpel nach seiner fachlichen Meinung gefragt hätte. Jedenfalls nehme ich es so wahr und habe wirklich Spaß am lesen. Danke dafür. :pcgh:

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es hervorragend das auch AMD´s FX-CPU´s (8350,9590) wiedermal nicht zu kurz kommen, im Special zu den Kaby-Lake´s.
Man sieht, endgegen vieler vermeintlicher "Fach"-kommentare, unter anderem auch in diesem Forum. Das auch der FX 8350 gut und gerne in der 60fps-Liga mitspielen kann.
Auch wenn das natürlich nicht über die Tatsache hinwegtäuschen darf, dass den FX´s ein wenig der "Hubraum" fehlt um am Berg mitzuhalten.
Aber bei spielen wie Anno(u.a.),haben auch die Intel CPU´s sicher nichts zu lachen.
Aber auch der Vergleich i7 6950 vs. FX6300 im bezug zum "fps" Verhältnis bei steigender Auflösung ist sehr Interessant anzusehen

Alles in allem ist das Heft sehr gelungen. Ich habe sogar alles gelesen inklusive Fusszeilen^^ sogar die Themen die nicht Relevant für mich sind.Normalerweise überspringe ich diese in vielen Fällen.

Gut gemacht. Danke.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. Januar 2017)

Hört sich hoch interessant an; nach den bisherigen Reaktionen werde ich mir das Heft (DVD-los) gönnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Januar 2017)

Zu dem ansonten tollen Heft habe ich einen Kritikpunkt. Das Video von MSI ist fehl am Platz. Für knapp 10 Minuten MSI-Werbung bezahle ich euer Heft ungern. Ein kritisches Interview wäre viel besser gewesen.

Zur Titelseite generell: Obwohl sie bei dieser Ausgabe recht in Ordnung, waren die Überschriften der vergangenen Ausgaben zum Fremdschämen. Als hätte man die "BUNTE" der PC Nerds vor sich - nicht schön.


----------



## alalcoolj (16. Januar 2017)

Sehr schönes und spannendes Heft diesmal! Vor allem der Undervolting-Artikel, das 240 Hz/fps-Special und Veracrypt gefällt mir bisher!

Zwei Fragen verbleiben allerdings:

Frage 1: Eine Frage zum Pascal-Undervolting? Ihr "locked" die Frequenz mit der Taste L auf eine feste Spannungs-/Taktkombination. Warum verschiebt ihr vorher die ganze Kurve durch Halten der Shift-Taste nach oben? Es wird doch eh nur die gelockte Kombination verwendet?

Frage 2: Beim 240 Hz/fps Artikel suggeriert der Rot-Gelb-Grün-Kasten, dass z.B. bei 60 fps ein 120Hz-Display (grün) weniger tearing zeigt als ein 240Hz-Display (gelb). Sind da irgendwie die Farben durcheinander gekommen? Bei 60 fps gibt es doch bei 120 Hz bei jedem zweiten refresh einen Bildriss und bei 240 Hz nur bei jedem vierten, d.h. der Riss ist nur halb so lang zu sehen (1/240s vs 1/120s).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Januar 2017)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ihr habt einen interessanten Artikel zu Verschlüsselung abgeliefert.
> Leider habt ihr dabei das einzige Tool übersehen, das für USB Sticks weder Installation, noch Admin Rechte braucht: SecurStick von heise.
> SecurStick | heise Download
> http://www.withopf.com/tools/securstick/
> ...


Auf den Punkt möchte ich mit etwas Verspätung noch eingehen: Wenn Securstick vollständig ohne Admin-Rechte funktioniert, ist es auf jeden Fall interessant. (Von Matthias Withopf habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon das Tool Perfwatch genutzt.) Ich bin für den Artikel allerdings vom Normalfall ausgegangen, nämlich dass man es an einem selbst administrierten Rechner verwendet, sich also selbst als eingeschränkter Benutzer zumindest für die Installation rasch als Administrator authentifizieren kann. Streng genommen ist man bei einem nicht selbst administrierten System beim Thema Datensicherheit von der Gutartigkeit des Admins abhängig. Daher habe ich nicht speziell nach einem Tool Ausschau gehalten, das keine Admin-Rechte erfordert. Wenn man sich zumindest für die Installation Admin-Rechte beschaffen kann, dann würde ich persönlich Veracrypt bevorzugen, weil es einige sehr tolle Funktionen bietet (z. B. Verschlüsselung mit Pre-Boot-Authentifizierung) und der Code Audits unterzogen wurde. Für Securstick spricht die einfache Handhabung und kleine Dateigröße, beim Rest liegt meiner Ansicht nach Veracrypt vorne.


----------



## BikeRider (19. Januar 2017)

lalaker schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Grund für diese kompliziertere Vorgangsweise?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Für mich hat es deswegen nur zur Magazin-Version gereicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Januar 2017)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Für mich hat es deswegen nur zur Magazin-Version gereicht.



Wieso hat es deswegen nur zur Magazin-Version gereicht?

Ansonsten: Ja, es gibt einen guten Grund für das Umwandlungs-Tool. Das hat etwas damit zu tun, wie derartige Keys mittlerweile angeboten werden.


----------



## BikeRider (19. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wieso hat es deswegen nur zur Magazin-Version gereicht?
> 
> Ansonsten: Ja, es gibt einen guten Grund für das Umwandlungs-Tool. Das hat etwas damit zu tun, wie derartige Keys mittlerweile angeboten werden.



Weil ich a: kein Fan von Steam-Vollversionen bin und dann b: auch noch so umständlich
Aber, nur lesen ist ja auch was feines und ich bin schon fleißig, freudig am lesen.


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2017)

Es gab vor einiger Zeit eine Umfrage seitens der Redaktion, wo die Formate für Zusatzinhalte wie Spiele abgefragt wurden. Steam wurde da von einer Mehrheit präferiert, weshalb PCGH dem Wunsch sicher gefolgt ist. Allen kann man es aber natürlich nicht recht machen.


----------



## Khabarak (20. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt möchte ich mit etwas Verspätung noch eingehen: Wenn Securstick vollständig ohne Admin-Rechte funktioniert, ist es auf jeden Fall interessant. (Von Matthias Withopf habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon das Tool Perfwatch genutzt.) Ich bin für den Artikel allerdings vom Normalfall ausgegangen, nämlich dass man es an einem selbst administrierten Rechner verwendet, sich also selbst als eingeschränkter Benutzer zumindest für die Installation rasch als Administrator authentifizieren kann. Streng genommen ist man bei einem nicht selbst administrierten System beim Thema Datensicherheit von der Gutartigkeit des Admins abhängig. Daher habe ich nicht speziell nach einem Tool Ausschau gehalten, das keine Admin-Rechte erfordert. Wenn man sich zumindest für die Installation Admin-Rechte beschaffen kann, dann würde ich persönlich Veracrypt bevorzugen, weil es einige sehr tolle Funktionen bietet (z. B. Verschlüsselung mit Pre-Boot-Authentifizierung) und der Code Audits unterzogen wurde. Für Securstick spricht die einfache Handhabung und kleine Dateigröße, beim Rest liegt meiner Ansicht nach Veracrypt vorne.



Sorry, hab die Antwort irgendwie nicht in den Mails gesehen.

Du musst bei Securstick nichts installieren. es ist ein komplett portables Programm, das als .exe auf deinem Stick liegt und beim ersten Ausführen ein Passwort einrichtet und den verschlüsselten Container als versteckte Datei erstellt.
Das Ganze kannst Du vollkommen ohne Adminrechte machen.
Das Tool wird dir beim Aufrufen immer ein Browserfenster / einen neuen Tab im Browser auf machen, um das Passwort abzufragen. 
Sehr einfach ausgedrückt verhält es sich wie ein Webserver und taucht nach Eingabe des Passworts als eigenes Laufwerk auf. (Die genauen Details kannst Du bei heise nachlesen.. hab es mir schon lange nicht mehr angeschaut und benutze es einfach nur).

Edit:
Ich nutze das kleine Tool schon seit Jahren auf Sticks für Arbeitsrechner, bei denen ich keine Adminrechte habe.
Funktioniert ganz gut.
Die neueste Version des Tools hat auf meinem Arbeitsrechner allerdings die Angewohnheit, den Container erst nach dem zweiten Start des Tools wirklich freizuschalten... nicht immer, aber meistens.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es an einem veränderten Verhalten von Windows, oder dem Tool liegt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. Januar 2017)

Feedback zur Ausgabe: Generell eine tolle Ausgabe, besonders die Breite der CPU-Tests hat es mir angetan. Ich hoffe, dass ihr in Zukunft mehr Sonderfälle wie euren StarCraft II-Benchmark beleuchtet und euch auch traut noch ältere Titel wieder zu benchen. Auf GPUs übertragen wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie sich die Tauglichkeit für exzessives Downsampling über die Generationen generell verändert hat und was allgemein so an Performancegewinnen in älteren Spielen zu entdecken ist. 

Das Interview mit dem PR-Mann von Benq war allerdings ein echter Schock, die größte Sülze seit langem. Paradebeispiel: Der PC-Gaming-Markt müsse erst noch Erfahrungen bei fotorealtischen 4K-Spielen mit 240 Hz sammeln... 
...so schwer sollte es auch für so jemanden nicht sein ein simples "tja, wir haben halt keinen Anschluss dafür" loszuwerden.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Januar 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das Interview mit dem PR-Mann von Benq war allerdings ein echter Schock, die größte Sülze seit langem. Paradebeispiel: Der PC-Gaming-Markt müsse erst noch Erfahrungen bei fotorealtischen 4K-Spielen mit 240 Hz sammeln...
> ...so schwer sollte es auch für so jemanden nicht sein ein simples "tja, wir haben halt keinen Anschluss dafür" loszuwerden.


Das war echt schlecht. Meiner Meinung nach kann man den Platz im Heft sparen, denn wirkliche Einsichten erhält man von solchen Leuten selten. Interessanter würde ich z.B. Interviews von Spiele-/ Engine Entwickler finden, besonders im Hinblick auf VR, um Fragen zu klären, wie "Warum läuft Project Cars in VR so bescheiden?", "Warum läuft Assetto Corsa mit dem sonst so sparsamen Postprocessing in VR deutlich langsamer?", "Welche Tricks werden beim Rendern in VR angewandt?", "Wie funktioniert das Rendern über die VR Schnittstellen generell?".


----------



## hm1 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

auch wenn es bereits einen Ausgabe 03/2017  Thread gibt, muss ich euch zur Ausgabe 02/2017 gratulieren! 

Der Artikel zu *VeraCrypt/TrueCrypt* ist ausgezeichnet. Ich dachte erst da kommt so ein Artikel über HDD-Herstellertools... Aber DAS hätte ich mir nicht erwartet! Ich verwende TrueCrypt seit ca. 2008/09. Mein privates vollverschlüsseltes wöchentliches Datenbackup trage ich seitdem täglich bei mir! Beruflich ist TrueCrypt auch nicht wegzudenken. Fast jeden Aspekt im Artikel kann ich bestätigen. Die Aussage, dass AES für die meisten Anwender eine gute Wahl ist würde ich so zwar nicht unterschreiben, aber für private vollverschlüsselte Boot-Datenträger mit Betriebssystem ok...  Denn "strenge Auswahlverfahren" verhindern nicht eine mögliche Einflussnahme für schwächere Implementierungen oder gegen vielleicht bessere Alternativen (wir können uns einfach nicht sicher sein...). Was ich bestätigen kann ist, dass die CPU Leistung auch vor 8 Jahren bereits mehr als ausreichte um Daten mit mehrfach kaskadierende Verschlüsselungsverfahren mit max. Speed auf externe HDDs oder USB-Sticks zu schieben. Gut ist auch der Hinweis auf sichere Passwörter der einfach zu so einem Artikel dazugehört! Ohne wäre die Verschlüsselung ziemlich wertlos...
Meine persönliche Präferenz ist es TrueCrypt 7.1a solange zu verwenden wie es geht (trotz belegter/ungefixter Fehler). Ich vertraue nämlich den wenigen anonymen Einzelperson(en) hinter TrueCrypt mehr, als der offenen Community von VeraCrypt bei der jeder Patches einschicken kann ... Eine große aktive Community ist zwar gut, aber bei solchen Themen, könnten man bewusst (...) oder unbewusst (Anfänger die einfach mitmachen wollen) den Code schwächen...

Nur ein einziger Punkt fehlt mir, zu den ich bisher auch keine Antwort habe: *Die Auswirkung von Verschlüsselung auf SSDs* in Bezug auf Wearlevel, Trim, Lebensdauer, etc.! Dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen im Web und dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit Hardware aus um das selbst zu beurteilen... Mein Letztstand ist, das SW-Verschlüsselung für SSDs schlecht und nur die HW-Verschlüsselung über ATA-PW unschädlich sein soll. Details kenne ich aber nicht. Vielleicht könnte man darüber einen Artikel schreiben? 

*Gehäusetest*: dass das Fehlen von 5,25" Schächten nicht mehr zur Abwertung führt und es dafür im Gegenzug Pluspunkte gibt, ist OK. Hier fehlt mir ein kleines Merkmal: Kann ich Laufwerke mit *vier* Schrauben festschrauben oder nur zwei (wenn überhaupt)? Probleme haben nämlich all diejenigen die Zubehör in diesem Schacht betreiben, welches nicht auf der Führungsschiene aufliegt (zB. bestimmte HDD-Silencer, oder Adapter die man somit nicht gerade und fest montieren kann).

Danke für den Test des MSI Trident. Somit wurde endlich auch der i7-6700 (non-K) zumindest teilweise getestet 

Zum Artikel "*240 Hertz*" eine Vorgeschichte: Ich fühlte mich in den letzen Monaten (bin seit kurzem mit ca. 4-5St/Woche wieder ein Gelegenheitsspieler) sehr sehr "alt" weil ich die Steuerung in allen Spielen als "schwammig" wahrnahm. Durch den Artikel habe ich VSYNC deaktiviert und fühle mich wieder "jung". Schwer zu beschreiben... Trotz konstant mehr als 60 fps versagte der VSYNC bei mir komplett (DOOM 2016, Wolfenstein, Dead Island, ...). Um Tearing wahrzunehmen bin ich scheinbar wirklich zu alt - das fällt mir kaum auf... 

Und abschließend Danke für das Jahresarchiv 2016! Dafür werde ich einige Zeit brauchen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2017)

MDJ schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe hat mir sehr gut gefallen, besonders die Vorstellung der neuen Mainboards fand ich sehr interessant. Wäre es möglich, ein Screenshot der Lüfterkurven-Einstellung von dem Gigabyte-BIOS zu machen?  Die Lüfterkurve ist ja noch relativ "neu" bei Gigabyte, bisher waren die Fan-Einstellungen ja immer etwas eigen. Schön, dass sie das endlich umgestellt haben.
> Habe mal gelesen, dass auch SkyLake-Mainboards mit dem aktuellsten Bios eine Lüfterkurve bekommen haben sollen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen bzw. habt ihr da mal was gehört?



Besser spät als gar keine Antwort:
Die neuen Gigabyte-Optionen am Beispiel des Z270X-Gaming G9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob und bei welchen Mitgliedern der Vorgängergeneration die gleichen Funktionen nachgepatched wurden, kann ich nicht sagen. Da fragt man besser im Einzelfall den Support nach dem jeweiligen Modell. Einen Großteil der Funktionalität hat Gigabyte aber schon länger in Software angeboten.


----------



## Rarek (11. März 2017)

*buddel*

ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich des Schlauchtests:

bei den Tygon Norprene steht, dass sie bei 50N gerissen sind - ist das in der Praxis sehr schlimm?
denn eine alternative Elastomeer Variante mit 13/10 maßen gibt's ja nicht auf dem Markt (zumindest sehe ich nur welche ab 3mm Wandstärke aka 16/10 und aufwärts)


----------



## McZonk (12. März 2017)

Dazu kann ich etwas sagen. 

  Aufgrund der zahlreichen Versuche (>100 Abzugstests!) musste ein effektiver Versuchsaufbau gefunden werden, der schnelle Schlauchwechsel ermöglichte. Das Gewicht in Form des gefüllten Eimers wurde daher durch Verstiften an vorgelochte Schläuche befestigt (vgl. Bild). Wir generieren somit eine Schwachstelle im Schlauchquerschnitt und an exakt dieser Stelle war der Kautschuk dann auch ab rund 5 kg Last überbeansprucht (nicht anschlussseitig, hier war alles iO!)    .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll heißen: Der Norprene scheint etwas schwächer ggü. den PVC-Schläuchen dazustehen - allerdings in einem Test, der für den Einsatz in der Wasserkühlung selbst wenig Bewandnis hat. Für den alltäglichen Betrieb ist das Ergebnis daher nicht von Bedeutung und soll nur zeigen, dass die Abzugskraft in diesem Fall auch größer als 50 N hätte sein können - mit dem Testaufbau lies sich das nur nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Rarek (12. März 2017)

danke Zonk

dann werd ich mir den mal bestellen ^^


----------



## McZonk (12. März 2017)

Grundsolider Schlauch mit dem großen Vorteil eben kein PVC mit Weichmachern zu sein - ich würde ihn nur mit Anschlüssen mit Überwurfmutter benutzen und auf ausreichend große Biegeradien achten. Sonst ist er uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Rarek (12. März 2017)

Überwurfmutter Anschlüsse sind alleine aus Angst schon im System 

und das mit dem Bigeradius... ja da muss ich mal schauen, denn ich habe eine Stelle, wo es kritisch werden könnte, habe aber zur not noch etwas PVC Schlauch da, wenn es absolut nicht geht 
aber ich werde lieber die Schlauchführung andern, als PVC mit dem in einen Kreislauf zu mischen


----------

